# [SOLVED] Will an AMD 7850K processor handle 4k?



## Xyfer117 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to buy a new budget PC, an I am pretty much settled on getting the 7850k, I have done my research however before ordering my new PC the idea of 4k dawned on me....

I want a future proof PC which can last many, many years (currently running a 9 year old PC).

My question is will the the AMD 7850K handle 4k video files and 4k streaming? With or without a graphics card helping out? (When 4k becomes more popular and video files and youtube are using this resolution, i know its probably a good while off)

I don't want to end up in the same situation I'm in now as my current set up cant even handle 1080.

Does anyone know anything about this processor and/or 4k? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Will an AMD 7850K processor handle 4k?*

What are the other components in your PC you are going to be using?

If you're going to "future proof" (which isn't possible) your PC, then you should not be using the CPU as the GPU. You will want a GPU in the system.

Since 4K monitors are brand new, and very expensive having the ability to see if a 7850K can handle one is low since nobody has tested it. 4K is only a type of resolution so my thought is, yes, with a driver update it should handle 4K in the future.


----------



## Xyfer117 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Will an AMD 7850K processor handle 4k?*

Thanks for the quick response.

The specs are as follows - 

AMD A10-7580K 3.7Ghz Quad Core APU with Radeon R7 Graphics

16 GB DDR3 1600Mhz RAM

2TB HDD

The link with full specs is HERE

I know its not really possible to future proof I just want it to last, I will upgrade the PC overtime e.g. sound cards and graphics cards and maybe a more powerful PSU.

I just want to know if this base unit will at least survive an upgrade to run 4k videos at some point in the future if the processor on its own can't handle it.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Will an AMD 7850K processor handle 4k?*

You will need an FM2+ Mother Board and it will only be able to be displayed using a HDMI 1.4 cable currently at 30Hz.
HDMI 2.0 is being finalized and may increase the Hz used.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Will an AMD 7850K processor handle 4k?*



Xyfer117 said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> The specs are as follows -


Unfortunately it doesn't list what brand Mother Board or it's model number.
Also there is no O.S. with that system so that is an extra expense.


----------



## Xyfer117 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Will an AMD 7850K processor handle 4k?*

I'm pretty sure its an FM2+ motherboard just trying to confirm it now...

OS isn't an expense as it will be provided by my employers 

EDIT - Regardless I've just noticed HDMI isn't listed on the interfaces section... but when I upgrade the PC in the future I could always get one with a HDMI 1.4 interface I suppose.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Will an AMD 7850K processor handle 4k?*

If you buy a graphics card, it should have HDMI, as well as the usual connectors.


----------



## Xyfer117 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Will an AMD 7850K processor handle 4k?*

I seem to have answered my own question(s) so for the benefit of future readers here's what I have found -

The motherboard will be FM2+ as this is what the chipset (A78) runs on. See Here.

The CPU itself should run 4k fine even without a graphics card, see here.

Thanks for the responses, I hope this information helps other readers.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Will an AMD 7850K processor handle 4k?*

I think you mean, the APU will handle 4k with the R7 APU iGPU :smile:, in other words the integrated graphics. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Xyfer117 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Will an AMD 7850K processor handle 4k?*

Same thing :wink: wrong terminology :banghead:

My bad.

Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I wouldn't question the ability of the 7850, or for that matter, that of any modern hardware, to play 4k or UHD video. I expect the problem will be in actually streaming it over a network.

Consider: 
4k UHD (Ultra High Definiton) video uses a resolution of 3840 x 2160, or 8.3 mega-pixels per frame. At 24 frames per second, that would be in the order of 200 Mbits per second of bandwidth, or 12 Gigabits per minute of video.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

4K has become the common consumer friendly name for UHDTV but technically it is not 4K. Consumer 4K resolution of 3840 x 2160 (at a 16:9, or 1.78:1 aspect ratio) differs from the industry standard of 4096 x 2160 (at a 1.9:1 aspect ratio)


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes we have all read that on wikipedia. Note I used the term *4K UHD* which is commonly used to differentiate it from 8K UHD (7680 x 4320). And considering OP referred to streaming video I decided to use UHD as my example.


----------

